# ISO Crab meat stuffing recipe



## texherp (May 22, 2011)

My friend got back from a fishing trip with some flounder filets and wants me to cook them up baked and stuffed with a crab-based filling.  Does anyone have a recipe they like for a simple crab stuffing that I could use for this application?  I surveyed what's out there on the web and I'm thinking it's probably got to have mayo, bread crumbs, Old Bay, diced bell pepper, maybe a little egg, maybe dijon mustard...I'm temped to just wing it but if ya'll got a TNT recipe, I'd appreciate one.


----------



## CraigC (May 23, 2011)

texherp said:


> My friend got back from a fishing trip with some flounder filets and wants me to cook them up baked and stuffed with a crab-based filling. Does anyone have a recipe they like for a simple crab stuffing that I could use for this application? I surveyed what's out there on the web and I'm thinking it's probably got to have mayo, bread crumbs, Old Bay, diced bell pepper, maybe a little egg, maybe dijon mustard...I'm temped to just wing it but if ya'll got a TNT recipe, I'd appreciate one.


 
In this recipe, you can sub crab for the lobster. Just cut the amounts to suit your needs. A small container of lump crab would probably cover 2 of the lobster tails, but you can adjust to your liking.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/lobster-diablo-70320.html

Craig


----------



## pacanis (May 23, 2011)

This recipe comes up at a timely time... or something like that.
I'm still thinking about the stuffing for my fish fatties. I think I'll do one using this recipe.


----------



## giggler (May 23, 2011)

Here's an oldie, but good and should help..

and since you're in Tx., it's close to home..

No Mayo, that I can see!

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=57974

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 23, 2011)

First off, regardless of what recipe you use, for crabmeat stuffings you don't need to add any egg.  That's pretty much just for crab cakes where you need a stiffer binding to hold things together.

When I'm stuffing flounder or shrimp with crabmeat, I usually just wing it.  Regular additions are butter or extra-virgin-olive-oil sauteed diced onion or shallot, bell pepper (any color), garlic, flat-leaf Italian parsley along with any other herb of choice at the time (tarragon, dill, oregano), sometimes some grated cheese, & a small amount of  seasoned dry breadcrumbs just to bind things a little.  Since the crabmeat is already cooked & there's no raw egg, it's easy to taste-test & add extra seasoning if needed.


----------



## texherp (May 25, 2011)

We ended up using the Texas Kayak Fisherman recipe.  I though it was awsome.  We made a couple mods though, by adding some garlic, Old Bay, and a little bell pepper since we had that on hand.  BTW, don't add any salt if you are using canned crab!  We had a bunch extra so I mixed in some mayo and baked it in a dish with more bread crumbs on top.  It turned into a great dip, lol.


----------

